# Glossybox February 2015 *Spoilers*



## Danielle Dikos (Jan 14, 2015)

Ooh!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 14, 2015)

hhmm...I found a use for my Thursday Friday pouch from FFF, guess I can find a use for another one. Maybe they will have better patterns this time.


----------



## Danielle Dikos (Jan 16, 2015)

This came up after I entered the Paris giveaway...is this a February spoiler? When you click "get it", it just brings up the subscription options


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice! The last Byrdie box was Oxtober 2013. This looks very promising!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 16, 2015)

Good god does that say fresh?!? Um looks like I'm in this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never seem to miss a box even when my subscription ends.


----------



## megabn (Jan 16, 2015)

All right, they got me.  Does anyone know if I should restart my subscription now, or wait a bit more?  I DO NOT want the January Box.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 16, 2015)

@@megabn - If you sub now you will get January. Wait until February 1st to sub.


----------



## penny13 (Jan 17, 2015)

danyodle said:


> This came up after I entered the Paris giveaway...is this a February spoiler? When you click "get it", it just brings up the subscription options


All of those brands were in the Byrdie box last year, I think, so I wouldn't get too excited yet =/

http://www.glossybox.com/glossybox_october_2013

http://www.byrdie.com/an-october-glossybox-full-of-byrdie-goodiesdedicated


----------



## SaraP (Jan 17, 2015)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 27, 2015)

Aww, well snap.  Glossybox just told me Thursday Friday will not be in the February box.  (but didn't say that it wouldn't ever be so it could have got moved to March).


----------



## candes (Jan 28, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Aww, well snap. Glossybox just told me Thursday Friday will not be in the February box. (but didn't say that it wouldn't ever be so it could have got moved to March).


It is very possible that they reused an old sweepstakes and modified it. And then forgot to remove that pop up. Most websites reuse sweepstakes and just change the name, date and prizes etc....


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2015)

Need... Spoiler...


----------



## wadedl (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, really need spoiler!


----------



## candes (Jan 29, 2015)

Is this a spoiler?  If so, I would be very pleased.  I got a Jouer lip gloss sample in a GWP and adore it!



>


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know if they will release a spoiler before February 1st.  The classic box is still available.  That ship has to sail first I think.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 29, 2015)

And still no word in what was in that classic box...


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 30, 2015)

sarap said:


> And still no word in what was in that classic box...


I bought it and it's shipped so I will let you know!


----------



## lloronita (Feb 1, 2015)

MSA has 2 February spoilers in her email/blog today!


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 1, 2015)

lloronita said:


> MSA has 2 February spoilers in her email/blog today!


 
Thank you! So happy! Thank you Glossybox; you just saved my no buy for another month. I have been dying for something pretty and new, and my prepaid Glossybox sub is the only thing allowed.


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 1, 2015)

This is probably a silly question, but I am really confused by Glossybox's "terms"...

Is it possible to subscribe for JUST the February box, and be able to cancel before being charged again and receiving the next months box?


----------



## aniadania (Feb 1, 2015)

girlwithclass said:


> This is probably a silly question, but I am really confused by Glossybox's "terms"...
> 
> Is it possible to subscribe for JUST the February box, and be able to cancel before being charged again and receiving the next months box?


Yes. You can sign up today and cancel before 15th of February. You will only get one box (February )


----------



## aweheck (Feb 1, 2015)

Excited about the spoilers!


----------



## isabelfromcali (Feb 1, 2015)

I saw this pic of the Feb box...



Spoiler



1.Julep Polish in Heartleigh!!!

2.Unwash Bio-Cleansing Conditioner

3.Royal Apothic Tinties Lip Butter in Pink

4.Rituals Cosmetics Foaming Shower Gel Sensation in Yogi Flow

5.Jelly Pong Pong Fairy Lashes Curl Mascara


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 1, 2015)

I love the box and I'm glad I'm subbed for it.


----------



## girlwithclass (Feb 1, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Yes. You can sign up today and cancel before 15th of February. You will only get one box (February )


Thank you for your help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## valentinenicole (Feb 1, 2015)

isabelfromcali said:


> I saw this pic of the Feb box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love love love Rituals and I've never tried Julep! I'm excited!!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't wait to get this box!! It looks so good!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ended up grabbing a 3-month subscription using a $10 off code--I'm stoked!


----------



## blm00 (Feb 2, 2015)

This looks like a great box!  I'm excited!

So, I have over 2000 glossydots.  I was wondering if there is a box that I really like one month, can I redeem my glossydots so that I can get another one of those boxes or do I have to wait until my subscription runs out (in almost a year -- I switched from a month-to-month to a year in November when they were giving away holiday boxes with the purchase of a year subscription), cancel it, then redeem the dots and resubscribe when all my dots have been used up?  Also, if I have gift subscriptions for my friends, can I add a month onto their gift with my glossydots, or can I only use the dots for my main account?  I would ask Glossy myself, but we all know how their customer service can be, so I figured I would see if anyone here knew.

Thanks so much for your help!  Long time lurker, first time poster here.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's more detailed info about each item in the box and some promo codes too:

http://www.pressreleaserocket.net/beautystat-coms-best-valentines-day-gift-idea-glossyboxs-february-2015-love-box-50-off-promo-code-discount-on-five-full-sized-products-reviewed-revealed/59771/


----------



## lloronita (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm worried by their mentioning "some boxes may contain a different mix".  Many of us may not get as good a selection as that pictured!


----------



## blm00 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Here's more detailed info about each item in the box and some promo codes too:
> 
> http://www.pressreleaserocket.net/beautystat-coms-best-valentines-day-gift-idea-glossyboxs-february-2015-love-box-50-off-promo-code-discount-on-five-full-sized-products-reviewed-revealed/59771/


In the article you posted, it says all the products are full-size, but in the picture someone posted earlier, it seemed like the Unwash was a sample size.  I hope it really is a full size!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2015)

blm00 said:


> In the article you posted, it says all the products are full-size, but in the picture someone posted earlier, it seemed like the Unwash was a sample size.  I hope it really is a full size!


Yeah it looks like a 2.5 oz in the picture but the article says full size which would be 13.5 oz that's a huge size for glossy box.

Still 2.5 oz is still a pretty decent sample size.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 2, 2015)

lloronita said:


> I'm worried by their mentioning "some boxes may contain a different mix".  Many of us may not get as good a selection as that pictured!


They do seem to vary one or two products. Probably due to availability.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

From the spoiler email it looks like the Rituals is a full size and I'm pretty excited about that!


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Feb 7, 2015)

First time GlossyBox subscriber! I have a question and I figured I would get a better response here! I signed up in the beginning of February. It said for the February box...I got an email from them today saying my box would ship the third week of the month. However, the next email was tracking information for a box!! Any idea what box I might be getting?? Thanks in advance! I can certainly contact them, but I thought I would try here first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 7, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> First time GlossyBox subscriber! I have a question and I figured I would get a better response here! I signed up in the beginning of February. It said for the February box...I got an email from them today saying my box would ship the third week of the month. However, the next email was tracking information for a box!! Any idea what box I might be getting?? Thanks in advance! I can certainly contact them, but I thought I would try here first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi!  Go up to post #23 and click on the "spoiler" button.  That's what you can expect in your February box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 8, 2015)

isabelfromcali said:


> I saw this pic of the Feb box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very underwhelmed this month. My thoughts:



Spoiler



The nail polish is probably the only thing I would be interested in, but we all know the box is going to arrive after Valentine's Day, if it even comes before March. I will probably try the cowash. Lip Butter is probably not gonna have enough color to show up on dark lips. I steer away from shower gels because of my eczema. Don't need another mascara. 



It's crazy because I have a "Beauty Products to Try" List with over 100 products on it, yet even with having three beauty subscriptions, I'm never sent one of those products as a sample in my beauty subscription boxes. I mean, what gives?!?!


----------



## aweheck (Feb 9, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I'm very underwhelmed this month. My thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. I have had several subscription over the last year also and have lots of products that I would never have tried if not for Glossybox. Some are not so great, repeats of simular products under a different company. But out of all my boxes...Glossybox is the one who sends me items that I've actually gone and bought more of the product after I've finished the one from my Glossybox and continue trying more of that company's products. Rituals is one that I discovered in a past box and I'm looking forward to trying the foaming shower gel in this one.


----------



## blm00 (Feb 10, 2015)

I looked for Glossybox pictures of Instagram and I've noticed that most people have the Jelly Pong Pong mascara, but a good number have Scalisi cleanser and exfoliator instead.  I'm swimming in mascara right now, so it would be great if I got the Scalisi!  I kind of want to try the Jelly Pong Pong, so I wouldn't be sad if I got it, but I would probably use the cleanser more.


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 11, 2015)

I got my box yesterday and it was stunning. The shower gel is huge! I got the mascara. 

I am in love with my box; I am on a no buy, and Glossybox is the only purchase I am allowed every month. I can't use the mascara yet, as I have to finish two I have open first. I am not allowed to use any full sized things until I use up my backlog of foils and travel sizes, but I may treat myself if I am good, and use the shower gel and polish for Valentine's Day - they are so gorgeous! The box is great for storing the items I am trying to finish up. The detail on it is beautiful.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 11, 2015)

I like your idea of using all your foils 1st.  I may have to start doing that because it gets out of control!  A few years ago (even before sub boxes) I was determined to pay off our credit card debt and just used all the samples, etc I had laying around.  I didn't have to buy any creams, etc for well over a year - and we did pay everything off!  Every bit adds up!


----------



## dash4 (Feb 11, 2015)

I am usually not interested in nail polish, but I love the Julep.  I already painted my nails.  It looks so cute. I did a base of a pink polish and it is adorable.  The polish is a bit difficult to maneuver -- in regards to getting the hearts applied, but not impossible.

I got the mascara..   I would have rather gotten the Scalisi cleanser and exfoliator but that is okay.

The lip balm comes in the cutest packaging.  I will definitely re-use it.

The body wash smells nice.

I really like this months box-- plus the actual box is adorable..


----------



## liilak (Feb 11, 2015)

Damnit... Glossybox has screwed me over one too many times but I actually love this box.  I'd want the exfoliator as well.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 11, 2015)

I am actually hoping for the mascara version.  I hope (but would not put money on it) that not all the "early" boxes have just the exfoliator because mine will be delivered to me tomorrow.  I got a Beauty Blender in my Birchbox so I am not holding my breath to get my wish with TWO sub boxes this month.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 13, 2015)

Just signed up for the Feb Glossybox (first time Glossy) and used a HelloFresh code - does that mean I get an extra box as it wasn't clear re: terms for that promotion (but did accept the code). Ex-memebox addict so looking for alternatives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blm00 (Feb 13, 2015)

While I would prefer the exfoliator, my friend who got the mascara in her box said it is absolutely fabulous.  I am swimming in mascara now from all my beauty box subscriptions, but if I do get the mascara, I won't be too sad.  I have two gift subscriptions for some friends and both live in western states and I live on the east coast.  Their boxes are always shipped way before mine (as in, they got their boxes two days ago and mine just finally shipped yesterday).  Do they always do west coast first or is there some other reason behind whose boxes get shipped first?  It's so annoying!  I want mine first!


----------



## Christine Radice (Feb 13, 2015)

I got the exfoliator. Everything is so huge in this box - shocking to see so much product. Mine went from no estimated delivery to at my door w/o warning and to get a Feb box in Feb is shocking. I get Sample Society and that had a periwinkle/gray/ concrete colored nail polish in it this month - I used that on my nails and the put the Julep Hartleigh that came in Glossybox this month over it (but ensured the bigger glittery red hearts didn't get put on my nail) and it looks really nice, not too juvenile as it would be had I used the Pink I got in Popsugar this month as the base.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 13, 2015)

blm00 said:


> While I would prefer the exfoliator, my friend who got the mascara in her box said it is absolutely fabulous. I am swimming in mascara now from all my beauty box subscriptions, but if I do get the mascara, I won't be too sad. I have two gift subscriptions for some friends and both live in western states and I live on the east coast. Their boxes are always shipped way before mine (as in, they got their boxes two days ago and mine just finally shipped yesterday). Do they always do west coast first or is there some other reason behind whose boxes get shipped first? It's so annoying! I want mine first!


LOL, I'm on the West Coast and am on the tail end of a year's Sub and I never get mine until the end of the month.... Waytogo and cover your bases Glossybox! My account says delivery estimate - 2/18 to 3/2 nice generalization! BTW... I'm hoping for the Mascara! I have loads of facial scrub/exfoliator more than I can get through in two years!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Feb 14, 2015)

oooo I am feeling really jealous now. I love the February box. I want it.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 14, 2015)

I just got my box today with the following contents:


Ritual Cosmetics shower gel in Yogi Flow (this thing is HUGE!)
Unwash bio-cleansing conditioner (I've been wanting to try this type of product so yea!)
Bodyography nail lacquer in #Glossybox  (fuschia hue with subtle sparkles)
Kryolan for glossybox blusher in Glossy Rosewood (sort of a dusty pink- the entire thing fell out of the pan when I opened it up to swatch it! Luckily it did not break apart so I plopped it back into the pan :blink: ).
Juice Beauty green apple age defy moisturizer ( &lt;_&lt; ).
I'm a bit bummed out that I didn't get the Julep Heartleigh topcoat (I love sparkly topcoats!) and the Royal Apothic tinties lip butter. I guess I'm ok with getting a blush except for the fact that the whole thing flew out of the pan when I opened the clam shell case up (just does not bode well). I already have a tube of the Juice Beauty moisturizer (another sub box) that I haven't tried out yet so kind of bummed that I got a dupe. But on the bright side, if I end up liking it then I will have a backup! :lol:

ETA: Just realized that I got the Juice Beauty moisturizer (1st tube) in the November glossybox and the blush is from a previous box as well (before my time with glossybox). I'm not happy that they included past items in this month's box! Has this happened to anyone else this month or with previous boxes?


----------



## aweheck (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh! No I've never gotten repeats like that! I wouldn't mind the apple/juice beauty thou, loved that! But that Blush is like not something I'd want again, I just got a really Nice one in my PS box also! I am really looking forward to the Julep Nail polish and would be disappointed to not get that. So sorry that you got substitutions


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 14, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I just got my box today with the following contents:
> 
> 
> Ritual Cosmetics shower gel in Yogi Flow (this thing is HUGE!)
> ...


did you resubscribe in January? I know that they were sending out "Classics" boxes to new subscribers after the January box sold out. But I had no idea they were doing that for February, too! They should warn people!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 14, 2015)

@aweheck   I'm so envious of the tarte blush included in the PS box! I think I will have to make a stop at my local Sephora to swatch out colors and pick one up for myself!

I was definitely thrown for a loop today when I opened my box and saw all the variations. I guess I also assumed everyone was getting the Julep Heartleigh topcoat and Royal Apothic lip butter (both are just so darn cute!). I just emailed glossy about the Juice Beauty dupe so fingers crossed that they would be willing to send me something different as a replacement.

I hope everyone has better luck with their box variations!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 14, 2015)

@@Saffyra I resubscribed at the beginning of January for a 6-moth sub (my 1st sub was a 3-month one from  Oct thru Dec) and I received the regular January box. So I was shocked to see the variations that I got were recycled from previous boxes (the moisturizer was from the Nov box and the blush was from a previous box as well). I don't know if the nail polish I got is new to glossybox or whether its from a previous box too. I know that I will use almost all the products in the box. Just sad that I missed out on the box variations that have been posted so far...


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm glad you said something because I was thinking about getting a second box, trying for the Scalisi cleanser but I'm not doing it if I could end up with a box of leftovers!


----------



## MET (Feb 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Saffyra, on 14 Feb 2015 - 7:36 PM, said:I'm glad you said something because I was thinking about getting a second box, trying for the Scalisi cleanser but I'm not doing it if I could end up with a box of leftovers!


   Unfortunately I did purchase a 2nd box and I will be really ticked if it's different.  This happened to me with the January box. I renewed on the 16th of January and at that time there was no notice that I would receive the "classic box" and did not like what I received - a hodgepodge of leftovers.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 15, 2015)

This was my first Glossybox, and I got to yesterday, so I am going to weigh in. My box came with Rituals shower gel, Heartleigh polish, Unwash conditioner, Royal Apothic lip tint, and a Teadora beauty bar. My card said I was to get the Jelly Pong Pong mascara, and it does not show the Royal Apothica. Now, I really wanted the lip tint, so I am not going to complain about the mascara. The thing I am annoyed about is the beauty bar. The value on that tiny soap is $5. I know this is a beauty discovery box, but how you can send all the bloggers the same amazing box, (and about 90% of everyone else, it looks like everyone who posted on Instagram got the same box), and then filter in other items with less value doesn't seen fair. A $5 soap vs a $22 mascara isn't right. As it is, me not getting the pong pong vs. the lip tint lessens the value of the box by $8. I cancelled, for me that is to far of a spread, if everyone is paying the same price for the box, they need to keep the value of the box closer to the same for every customer. I do like the packaging though, okay, rant over.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 15, 2015)

I think it's awfully shady of them to send out promo boxes and then not tell everyone that it might not be what they get. I mean, fine, send out the early boxes to bloggers but at least let the bloggers know (I'm assuming they had no idea since not one of them mentioned the possibility of variations-at least that I read) so they can tell their readers that!

And because Glossybox has always (for the most part) sent out the same exact boxes to everyone, suddenly sending variations should have been announced!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone tried out the Unwash bio-cleansing conditioner? This is my first time trying out this type of product and I am pleasantly surprised at how well it cleaned and conditioned my dry (color-treated and heat abused) hair. I was wondering how it compares to Wen products?


----------



## candes (Feb 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I think it's awfully shady of them to send out promo boxes and then not tell everyone that it might not be what they get. I mean, fine, send out the early boxes to bloggers but at least let the bloggers know (I'm assuming they had no idea since not one of them mentioned the possibility of variations-at least that I read) so they can tell their readers that!
> 
> And because Glossybox has always (for the most part) sent out the same exact boxes to everyone, suddenly sending variations should have been announced!


Actually this wold be considered a bait and switch via unethical advertising practices.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 17, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Has anyone tried out the Unwash bio-cleansing conditioner? This is my first time trying out this type of product and I am pleasantly surprised at how well it cleaned and conditioned my dry (color-treated and heat abused) hair. I was wondering how it compares to Wen products?


No, but I've been eyeballing it, though. Does anyone have an ingredient list for it?

I have have long dry, color-treated hair that I wash as little as possible as is to avoid stripping oils, so this is a tempting thing for me. I've not tried it yet because I have weird sensitivities and if this has jojoba, I will hive up and lose handfulls of hair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 17, 2015)

@artemiss  The ingredients are listed on their web page http://www.unwash.com/ingredients. The format is a bit weird but I really like that they have a small blurb on each ingredient as to what it is and what it does. Their anti-residue rinse has jojoba but I don't think the conditioner does but definitely check out the ingredients page to confirm that.  I've been really keen on trying these type of products (mainly Wen from the zillion infomercials on tv) but have always chickened out buying some to try out because of fear it would make my hair and already oily scalp greasy. I'm really keen to find out what others think (so let me know how it works out for you if you decide try it out!)  and how it compares to Wen- so I am also hoping for input from Wen girls!

ETA: Edited because stringing together sentences is hard without morning coffee!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 17, 2015)

I meant to try it this weekend.  I am a HUGE Wen fan and only use that, so I am hoping it's at least as good as that.  Like artemiss &amp; Stella A, my hair is colored (every 4 weeks) and my hairdresser used to always comment how my end were squishy (read: unhealthy) when wet.  Since I have been using Wen she is shocked at the difference in my hair.  My hair is also fine and limp and now I actually have some body in it.  I will have to remember to give it a shot this weekend and report back.  Fingers crossed.  It will be nice to have an alternative to just Wen.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

I tried it yesterday.  I have super long, thin, straight and fine hair.  I have to say that I felt like I had to use half the bottle because there is literally no lather.  I know some people prefer that but I *need* mine to lather because my hair is so long or I feel like it's not getting clean.

My hair today is glorious.  So glorious.  Soft, silky, unbelievably manageable.  No flyaways (WTF, my hair is ALWAYS flying away!!!) at ALL!  All that I put in it was the Unwash in the shower and some Birchbox Beauty Protector when I got out to help detangle.

So while I was sad at first that I had to use so much just to get it through my hair, I am thinking I need more.  My hair hasn't been this soft and perfect for a long time.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 17, 2015)

My Feb Glossybox is still in "Pack" mode  :huh:  I have a monthly sub that has carried over since December 2014 (no cancelling/resubbing).  

I was pretty excited for the February box, but now that I see people's *actual* boxes are wildly different, I wish I hadn't gotten my expectations up. I'm going to be really disappointed if it's full of leftovers from previous months, like some ppl have had. Especially if I get that damn Juice Beauty moisturizer again. It's boring and I HATE it, so naturally Glossybox has already sent it to me TWICE.

Watch me get it a third time. My Irony Field has been especially active lately.


----------



## blm00 (Feb 18, 2015)

I got the Heartleigh nail polish, the Unwash, the Tinties lip butter, the Rituals gel, and the Scalisi cleanser/exfoliator.  Great box!  They've had three great months in a row!  I was not really a fan of November, but they've redeemed themselves in December, January, and February.  Let's hope they keep it up!

I was happy to get the Scalisi cleanser instead of the mascara.  I'm swimming in mascara from all my subscriptions!  My best friend has Glossybox and got the mascara and says it's great, though, so I am a little sad I don't have it.  The Scalisi is full size and worth $25.  After adding all the prices up (and accounting for the fact that the Unwash is not full size), my box is worth $74.67.  The Jelly Pong Pong mascara is worth $22, so boxes that got that instead of the cleanser would be worth $71.67.  Definitely worth the subscription price!


----------



## avaisdancing (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't wait to get my box, especially after reading all your reviews! I'm so excited to have dropped BB to sub to GB instead (it's double the price, but seems well worth it).

I might get a yearly sub... While I still have $$... before I go on maternity leave and I am broke and can't justify it to my BF  :lol:


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2015)

avaisdancing said:


> I can't wait to get my box, especially after reading all your reviews! I'm so excited to have dropped BB to sub to GB instead (it's double the price, but seems well worth it).
> 
> I might get a yearly sub... While I still have $$... before I go on maternity leave and I am broke and can't justify it to my BF  :lol:


Then you can enjoy the boxes on your maternity leave. How fun! It's like getting a present every month. Makes the craziness of taking care of a baby and not sleeping a little nicer. I think the same way, better do this now because I won't be able to in the future. :lol:   I wish I had had Glossybox or any other boxes with mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 18, 2015)

I got my box today and I got a Teadora nourishing beauty bar instead of the mascara or exfoliator. It has a value of 5 dollars. Not thrilled about that at all.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Feb 18, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got my box today and I got a Teadora nourishing beauty bar instead of the mascara or exfoliator. It has a value of 5 dollars. Not thrilled about that at all.


That was what I got too, and I was less than happy.


----------



## blm00 (Feb 18, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got my box today and I got a Teadora nourishing beauty bar instead of the mascara or exfoliator. It has a value of 5 dollars. Not thrilled about that at all.


Wow, I love Teadora, but I would be upset by that, too.  $5 when the other two options are worth $25 and $22?  That's not fair at all.  Are you going to complain?


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 18, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got my box today and I got a Teadora nourishing beauty bar instead of the mascara or exfoliator. It has a value of 5 dollars. Not thrilled about that at all.


I got the same thing it made the total value 54.67. On the site it says value over 60.00. I think we got shorted. I would have rather had either of the other 2 items.


----------



## Dixdais (Feb 18, 2015)

I got the Teadora too instead of the mascara or Scalisi.  I was really looking forward to trying one of the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 18, 2015)

Me too. I hate complaining, but to me it's just not fair when the other two products had a much higher value. I was so disappointed when I saw that I didn't get the mascara or the exfoliator


----------



## MET (Feb 18, 2015)

I received my box and had several of the leftover items - the blush, juice moisturizer and a different nail polish.  Very annoying and I would not have used my points for this box.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 18, 2015)

I also got the teadora bar.  I am going to post on facebook since I understand that gets the best results with glossy box.  I am trying to decide whether to keep Glossybox or sample society.  I thought Glossy would win out but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 18, 2015)

MET said:


> I received my box and had several of the leftover items - the blush, juice moisturizer and a different nail polish. Very annoying and I would not have used my points for this box.


That's so annoying! Why did some people get boxes like that?? I would be pissed


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 18, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> I also got the teadora bar. I am going to post on facebook since I understand that gets the best results with glossy box. I am trying to decide whether to keep Glossybox or sample society. I thought Glossy would win out but now I'm not so sure.


That's a good idea. I just canceled SS and glossybox has always been my favorite but I'm very disappointed with them now


----------



## aweheck (Feb 18, 2015)

This whole thing of repeat products is very disappointing. I had really liked some of the products that I've recieved from glossybox in the past months.....I've had a years Sub and the first half, I was mainly disappointed in a high percentage of what they sent me. This latter half was much better, and I was really excited in what I thought they were going to send me, I will not be happy if they send me bar soap, I don't use it nor would I ever think of giving it as a gift. I still don't have my box, it was just handed over to USPS yesterday, glossybox has been taking longer and longer to post up my product review items on my accounts page, so I never know what is coming anymore and I don't get to input my reviews till weeks after I've recieved my later arrival box..... (I guess that's a way of keeping glossydots away from you if you were to cancel.) I had almost decided to re-up for another full year if they put out a good savings incentive, but now I'm on the fence. Think I'll just move to a monthly, use up my dots and watch to see if I really want to buy anymore boxes.


----------



## fabgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I am STILL waiting on my box. And as a fullPrice customer (autorenew) I will be furious if I get the cheaper item (s)


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 18, 2015)

I would not do a yearly sub with this company, too many horror stories and it seems like once they hook you (3 month, 6 month, 1 year) the quality of shipping service, and now bxes goes down.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 18, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I am STILL waiting on my box. And as a fullPrice customer (autorenew) I will be furious if I get the cheaper item (s)


I'm hoping that they were waiting for a "refill" shipment on items and that it was recieved as our boxes were finally packed and shipped........ I'm already loaded up with a backstock of beauty products and have just subbed to Little Lace Box to get a touch of something different..... Here's hoping that Glossybox comes through and stocks our boxes appropriately..... diappointment and dissatified customers aren't one's that will stay for long.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 18, 2015)

Well as a full blown sub box addict this has been the one that I've been able to resist until this month. Figures that I finally sign up and I'm not going to get the pretties that I've seen on the blogs. Harumph. I'll be canceling if I don't receive the adorable lip gloss or the cleansing conditioner.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 18, 2015)

I resubbed to GB after a five month hiatus, so glad I did but im sorry to see they're throwing old stuff in some people's boxes. I got my box a week and a half ago with the mascara version and today received a second that I ordered with points with the face wash/exfoliator version. I didn't know there were alternates this month but I'm so happy to have gotten both the items along with the unwash, Julep, shower gel and the cute as hell lip balm. Great month.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I am STILL waiting on my box. And as a fullPrice customer (autorenew) I will be furious if I get the cheaper item (s)


 I'm waiting on mine also. It's still in packing. I did cancel after January and resubbed right after. Not sure if that is what's holding mine up.


----------



## candes (Feb 19, 2015)

On their FB page they keep mentioning how each box variation is custom picked.  Here is an email response I got.  BTW, my box suffered a delivery exception on Feb 14th and never recovered.  I called the postr office 2 days ago and they were supposed to sort it out.  I notified Glossy about this tonight.l

To be honest, I quit Ipsy and BB because of box envy.  It seemed I always got the crap boxes.  Spoiled the whole experience, you know?  If Glossy is gonna do this, I will have to unsub when my 6 months is up.

So if you let your sub expire, and rejoin with a new deal. does this mean you get a crap box?



> For January, our January edition has been sold out since 1.15. So from the 15th till the end of January, we sold a Classic box, which is comprised of five of our past popular items. For February, we have 7 different box versions and customers receive one version randomly. The versions that include past products are geared towards new customers but if existing customers accidentally received those versions, we have been replacing the repeat items. We hope this clarifies!


From what I saw, you got the original box if yous was sent out first.  THEN along came the variations....

So by my calculations, if you sub on the first, you will always be in the first mailing?  What do you think?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

I just ordered a second box on the 11th and got the good original variation though. Who knows how they do anything, maybe not even they know, lol. They should just make one box with enough items for everyone that orders and THEN sell out and let people be aware that their version will be different rather than leading everyone on to think you're getting the advertised box.


----------



## candes (Feb 19, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just ordered a second box on the 11th and got the good original variation though. Who knows how they do anything, maybe not even they know, lol. They should just make one box with enough items for everyone that orders and THEN sell out and let people be aware that their version will be different rather than leading everyone on to think you're getting the advertised box.


Obviously they would rather just piss everyone off.  :lol:


----------



## aweheck (Feb 19, 2015)

I also find it ironic that articles advertising this box were stating that all this month's products were full size. So now they are tossing in leftover sample products randomly?


----------



## candes (Feb 19, 2015)

aweheck said:


> I also find it ironic that articles advertising this box were stating that all this month's products were full size. So now they are tossing in leftover sample products randomly?


You see, I also feel it was false advertising since they advertised this particular box by sending it to the bloggers.  A very nice box at that, but after they baited everyone, they sent out crap to some.  This false representation is very illegal, and is something a reputable company does not do.

There was zero indication that they would be doing unannounced variations from previous history.  Even they admitted in an email to me that they decided to do something new this month.  Plus, some people are even locked into long term sales contracts, where as the terms were suddenly changed long after the money was exchanged. I saw on another site where a woman posted that mention of the variations was snuck in during Nov of 2014.


----------



## chrishall55 (Feb 19, 2015)

I just received mine, ordered a 6-month sub in Dec.  This is what I received:

1.  Tiny plain hot pink nail polish by Bodygraphy. (Junk)

2.  Small crushed light pink blush by Kryolan.  (Junk)

3.  Small travel size facial moisturizer by Juice Beauty. (Okay, but have too many).

4.  Unwash Bio-Cleansing Conditioner. (Great)

5.  Ritual Foaming Shower Gel. (Great)

I am very disappointed about the first 3 as I really wanted the lip tint, mascara and heart nail polish.  The last 2 items are great and were expected to get.  Love the shower gel.  I left a Facebook comment and they said they are going to mail me the 3 "missing" items.  For what it's worth, I told them they need to quit sending the "good" boxes to the bloggers and send everybody the same thing.  I am cancelling this box after my prepaid 6 months.  Actually cancelling all 10 I have very soon except for POPSUGAR and Little Lace Box.  Will likely add an occasional FFF, Bianca Jade, Super Deluxe Goode Box or something else once I know the total contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 19, 2015)

Still waiting on my box. With all these variations I'm hoping for a lot of luck, seems there always is a slight variation or two with GB.

I recently got the Juice Beauty, so I think I can safely (hopefully) exclude that from my box. I won't be too bothered if I don't get the Julep nail polish, I don't care for glitter. I think I'd rather have the cleanser over the mascara too but I don't really want bar soap. Meh, my boyfriend will use it, but c'mon, Glossybox.

I really want that cute lip balm though...


----------



## aweheck (Feb 19, 2015)

I thankfully recieved almost all of the advertised contents...I got the cleanser/would have preferred to try the mascara, but I am happy with what I recieved. I do not think they should be putting in repeat/fill-in products. I think it's deceiving, I'm sorry so many ended up with a box like that..... Glossy still has February boxes for sale....so they must have plenty of the products to have filled them with the advertised products.


----------



## Kellyannnc (Feb 19, 2015)

I received my box today. I was worried about getting a box with "leftovers." I got the shower gel which feels amazing and smells wonderful; the Teadora bar; the Julep Heartleigh polish which is absolutely beautiful; the cleansing conditioner and lastly, the Royal Apothic lip balm which is probably the cutest container I've ever seen. This is one of my favorite boxes.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 19, 2015)

candes said:


> On their FB page they keep mentioning how each box variation is custom picked. Here is an email response I got. BTW, my box suffered a delivery exception on Feb 14th and never recovered. I called the postr office 2 days ago and they were supposed to sort it out. I notified Glossy about this tonight.l
> 
> To be honest, I quit Ipsy and BB because of box envy. It seemed I always got the crap boxes. Spoiled the whole experience, you know? If Glossy is gonna do this, I will have to unsub when my 6 months is up.
> 
> ...


So why are they trying variations all of the sudden?? I'm not not liking that. I prefer glossy just having the same products in everyone's boxes. This cuts down on box envy (which I definitely have this month) and really could they not get enough product for everyone??


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 20, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I'm very underwhelmed this month. My thoughts:
> 
> The nail polish is probably the only thing I would be interested in, but we all know the box is going to arrive after Valentine's Day, if it even comes before March. I will probably try the cowash. Lip Butter is probably not gonna have enough color to show up on dark lips. I steer away from shower gels because of my eczema. Don't need another mascara.
> 
> It's crazy because I have a "Beauty Products to Try" List with over 100 products on it, yet even with having three beauty subscriptions, I'm never sent one of those products as a sample in my beauty subscription boxes. I mean, what gives?!?!


So forget everything I said above about being underwhelmed this month. I actually really, really like my box this month. I received the Royal Apothic Tinties Lip Butter, Julep Hartleighh Polish, Unwash Bio-Cleansing Conditioner, Rituals Yogi Flow Foaming Shower Gel, and the Teodara Nourishing Beauty Bar.

The Lip Butter was actually moisturizing and pigmented enough to show up on dark skin! So happy. This nail polish with the little hearts is so stinkin' ca-yute! Even tho Valentine's Day has passed (bummer, but I'll save it for next year, lol) the polish is so girly, so kitschy. I would never go for something like this, but since it came in my box I decided to put it on. I really love the little hearts. It makes me feel so feminine. I'm gonna wear it for the rest of the month, but next time I'm going to make sure each fingernail has at least 3 hearts and I'm not going to use a pink nail polish as a base coat. I'm just gonna put it on by itself. I haven't tried the Bio-Cleansing Conditioner but I'm so looking forward to it.  I'm also looking forward to the foaming shower gel even though I know I shouldn't be putting harsh detergents on my very sensitive, eczema-prone skin. The only disappointing thing about this box is the fact that I got two shower products. I really did not want a soap AND a foaming shower gel. I would have preferred a makeup item, like the mascara. I'd rate this box a 7/10.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mine finally shipped. It should be here next week. Don't like the waiting especially after reading everyone's responses. I wonder how my box will be since I've been a long term customer, started when Glossybox started but have taken time off from it here and there by unsubbing and subbing. I wonder what kind of box I get as a result.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 20, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I got my box today and I got a Teadora nourishing beauty bar instead of the mascara or exfoliator. It has a value of 5 dollars. Not thrilled about that at all.


I got the Teadora also.  If you check the listing on Amazon and do the math, it is actually worth $3.72.  Not really fair to those of us who got it.  Not impressed or happy here!


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 20, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I got the Teadora also.  If you check the listing on Amazon and do the math, it is actually worth $3.72.  Not really fair to those of us who got it.  Not impressed or happy here!


Still debating about complaining to Glossybox. On their website it says the box will be worth more than 60.00. Those of us that got the box with the Teadora, the value of the box is definitely not over 60.00. I was wondering if anyone had called Glossybox about it. Any of you who complained on facebook get a reply?


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 20, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Still debating about complaining to Glossybox. On their website it says the box will be worth more than 60.00. Those of us that got the box with the Teadora, the value of the box is definitely not over 60.00. I was wondering if anyone had called Glossybox about it. Any of you who complained on facebook get a reply?


I am debating about the complaining about the soap, too.  I wouldn't mind the variations so much if the value was all the same or close.  Also, to say that it's because of our profile is not true because I have listed that I do not wear polish and I got the polish.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 21, 2015)

So I was one of the  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> subscribers that got 3 past products in this month's box (Bodyography nail polish, Kryolan blusher, and Juice Beauty moisturizer). Since I already received the moisturizer from glossybox before (the other two were new for me but still made me upset to get old products), I emailed CS on the 14th to let them know how :angry: I was with the repeat item. I got a prompt reply from CS apologizing for the repeat product and they promised to send me a replacement product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Well yesterday- lo and behold- I got my replacement item which turned out to be the Royal Apothic lip butter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So, glossybox, you have redeemed yourself a bit this month. Please go back to sending everyone the same items so there is no box envy...


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 21, 2015)

Wasn't there supposed to be something from ThuFri.com in the box?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

This is what was in my box and all of them are usable for me so I'm happy. Not sure about the total value and if it's the advertised value but it's still worth the monthly charge for me. I think this is one of the better boxes I've got from them. I remember some of the previous ones being more blah.



Spoiler



I'm the most happy about the lipgloss because I've wanted to try this brand and the nude color is perfect.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 22, 2015)

I got my box Friday!

I'm pretty pleased I got:

Unwash conditioner

Julep polish

Rituals shower gel

Teadora soap

Royal apothic lip butter - the packaging is so drinkin cute!

I'm trading the polish, it's cute but I hate trying to scrub glitter off my nails. And I gave my bf the bar soap. Getting the mascara or cleanser would have made the box more appealing but I still think this was a great glossybox.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I tried it yesterday.  I have super long, thin, straight and fine hair.  I have to say that I felt like I had to use half the bottle because there is literally no lather.  I know some people prefer that but I *need* mine to lather because my hair is so long or I feel like it's not getting clean.
> 
> My hair today is glorious.  So glorious.  Soft, silky, unbelievably manageable.  No flyaways (WTF, my hair is ALWAYS flying away!!!) at ALL!  All that I put in it was the Unwash in the shower and some Birchbox Beauty Protector when I got out to help detangle.
> 
> So while I was sad at first that I had to use so much just to get it through my hair, I am thinking I need more.  My hair hasn't been this soft and perfect for a long time.


 I used mine today without any additional in-shower products and was pretty impressed. I am familiar with the lack of lather, so it didn't seem like it took an excessive amount, and my hair is ahh-mazing now. Soft, shiny, little to no frizz, nice curl definition. I will give it a couple days and another trial before I order a big bottle,(sometimes it takes a couple of exposures for my body to decide to react to a product)  but it is par for the course that I would find a HG for my hair immediately after buying big bottles of what I had been using on sale, lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 23, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be something from ThuFri.com in the box?


ThursdayFriday said they were going to be in the Feb box but either they were too excited or Glossybox pushed them to a different month.  They will be appearing just not for this month.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 23, 2015)

Not too sure how I feel about the rituals shower gel, it leaves such a residue, and my skin didn't have the best reaction to this. It reminds me of My husbands shaving cream...and kind of has a gender neutral scent. Probably will end up using it for shaving my legs or giving it to the Hubby for shaving gel.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I used mine today without any additional in-shower products and was pretty impressed. I am familiar with the lack of lather, so it didn't seem like it took an excessive amount, and my hair is ahh-mazing now. Soft, shiny, little to no frizz, nice curl definition. I will give it a couple days and another trial before I order a big bottle,(sometimes it takes a couple of exposures for my body to decide to react to a product)  but it is par for the course that I would find a HG for my hair immediately after buying big bottles of what I had been using on sale, lol


I tried it this morning and first I felt like I wanted to rewash my hair. I know no lather is suppose to be better but I like lather, otherwise I don't feel like my hair is getting cleaned. My ends felt dry and I felt like I needed a conditioner but didn't end up using one because I was out of time. I stuck my hair on a pony tail to wait for it to dry naturally. When my hair was dry, I couldn't believe how smooth, healthy and bouncy it looked. It looked thicker too. This is without any products being added after washing. I'm also going to give it another try to see if the results are the same next time before I order. I have to say that I'm really impressed though. Wasn't expecting this result at all.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> I tried it this morning and first I felt like I wanted to rewash my hair. I know no lather is suppose to be better but I like lather, otherwise I don't feel like my hair is getting cleaned. My ends felt dry and I felt like I needed a conditioner but didn't end up using one because I was out of time. I stuck my hair on a pony tail to wait for it to dry naturally. When my hair was dry, I couldn't believe how smooth, healthy and bouncy it looked. It looked thicker too. This is without any products being added after washing. I'm also going to give it another try to see if the results are the same next time before I order. I have to say that I'm really impressed though. Wasn't expecting this result at all.


I have been so hesitant to try this stuff but you all are making me want to go wash my hair with this stuff stat lol


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 23, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I have been so hesitant to try this stuff but you all are making me want to go wash my hair with this stuff stat lol


Doooo iiiiit!!  Haha!  I was surprised, too.  I didn't like the no lather but I loved the end results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Feb 24, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Not too sure how I feel about the rituals shower gel, it leaves such a residue, and my skin didn't have the best reaction to this. It reminds me of My husbands shaving cream...and kind of has a gender neutral scent. Probably will end up using it for shaving my legs or giving it to the Hubby for shaving gel.


Yeah, that has been the weirdest/most awkward product for me..it's as if it has a bit of an identity crisis. I've decided to save it for 'fancy date-night shave gel' since I just couldn't bring myself to slather what, by all appearances, is shave gel on as body wash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artemiss (Feb 24, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I have been so hesitant to try this stuff but you all are making me want to go wash my hair with this stuff stat lol


I really like it. On the second day, I got a little more oil at the roots than I was happy with, so I won't entirely replace my regular hair stuffs, but a bit of excess oil at the crown actually a normal thing when switching over to ''no 'poo'', so I won't even blame the product for that...I suspect it would normalize out really fast in time.

For me, as someone with long, fragile, color-treated hair who doesn't wash it everyday, I can tell this will be the product I go to when I HAVE to wash my hair sooner than I'd like. (It used to be the now-discontinued Reincarnate Shampoo bar from Lush. It didn't lather much, either, and I'd only use it on the scalp/roots. That was much harsher than this stuff, though.)


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2015)

aweheck said:


> Not too sure how I feel about the rituals shower gel, it leaves such a residue, and my skin didn't have the best reaction to this. It reminds me of My husbands shaving cream...and kind of has a gender neutral scent. Probably will end up using it for shaving my legs or giving it to the Hubby for shaving gel.


I tried the shower gel this morning and that stuff is weirdddd lol I don't care for the scent and I felt like my skin was more dry than usual after using it. I'm not a fan of the shave gel consistentcy either


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

I decided to email GlossyBox regarding the disparity in value of the boxes (for those receiving soap vs. mascara or face product) and also because I'd read their claim that this is due to profile and it clearly was in contrast to my profile.  I received a very unsatisfactory email response that did not address the point about value at all.  Instead, this is a paragraph taken from the email:

*Unfortunately, we are unable to guarantee that each customer will receive a specific box version of their choice as they are sent out randomly. For instance, one month you could be sent a box version 2 and the other month you could be sent a version 7. The beauty profile is taken in to account mostly for market research purposes and we reference from them to source latest and trendy beauty products.*

The next paragraph more or less said 'too bad you are not happy but plenty of people like Teadora soap'.  Well, if we are sent random boxes, why do they claim the receipt of one box vs. another is based on profile.  AND, why is it that the bloggers never get sent the lower value or crap boxes?


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 24, 2015)

So after using the unwash bio-cleansing conditioner again yesterday, I decided that this stuff might be approaching hg status for me (wavy and frizzy shoulder length, color-treated, and heat-styled hair). Decided I need to do more research and ordered a full size bottle from Amazon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I decided to email GlossyBox regarding the disparity in value of the boxes (for those receiving soap vs. mascara or face product) and also because I'd read their claim that this is due to profile and it clearly was in contrast to my profile. I received a very unsatisfactory email response that did not address the point about value at all. Instead, this is a paragraph taken from the email:
> 
> *Unfortunately, we are unable to guarantee that each customer will receive a specific box version of their choice as they are sent out randomly. For instance, one month you could be sent a box version 2 and the other month you could be sent a version 7. The beauty profile is taken in to account mostly for market research purposes and we reference from them to source latest and trendy beauty products.*
> 
> The next paragraph more or less said 'too bad you are not happy but plenty of people like Teadora soap'. Well, if we are sent random boxes, why do they claim the receipt of one box vs. another is based on profile. AND, why is it that the bloggers never get sent the lower value or crap boxes?


I'm sure the soap is lovely (I gave mine to my sis who is a huge fan of bar soap), but the point isn't if we liked the soap or not. The point is that we received a $5 item while others got products worth $20 something dollars. If they are going to send out different boxes they should at least try to make the boxes close to the same value.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I'm sure the soap is lovely (I gave mine to my sis who is a huge fan of bar soap), but the point isn't if we liked the soap or not. The point is that we received a $5 item while others got products worth $20 something dollars. If they are going to send out different boxes they should at least try to make the boxes close to the same value.


Yes, that is my point exactly (and which I am still requesting they clarify).  Also, don't say the disparity between boxes is because of profile when it clearly is not.  And don't 'advertise' one box via all the bloggers and then send something of lesser value.  I noticed quite a few people (on various sites) stating they bought this box mainly because of the mascara.  (Thankfully, that was not my reason.)  All the bloggers got mascara so there was no reason to think it was not 'standard'.  I would have been even more peeved if that was the case.


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 24, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I'm sure the soap is lovely (I gave mine to my sis who is a huge fan of bar soap), but the point isn't if we liked the soap or not. The point is that we received a $5 item while others got products worth $20 something dollars. If they are going to send out different boxes they should at least try to make the boxes close to the same value.


I agree with both of you. With the soap my box doesn't add up to the more than 60.00 value that they advertise on their site that the box will be. Don't tell me I will get 60.00 and send me less. I know that they send some variations and I think it is pretty random what you will get, unless you are a blogger. It sounds like there is no point in contacting them. I have one more month on a 3 month subscription and I will see how it goes. I do like glossybox and usually use what they send. It is still a good value for what I paid.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> I agree with both of you. With the soap my box doesn't add up to the more than 60.00 value that they advertise on their site that the box will be. Don't tell me I will get 60.00 and send me less. I know that they send some variations and I think it is pretty random what you will get, unless you are a blogger. It sounds like there is no point in contacting them. I have one more month on a 3 month subscription and I will see how it goes. I do like glossybox and usually use what they send. It is still a good value for what I paid.


I disagree that there is no point in contacting them.  If people do not voice their disappointment and their displeasure at being misled, why would they change in the future?  I think everyone who got the cheapo boxes should post on social media and send an email.


----------



## domfront (Feb 24, 2015)

February was my first box with Glossybox.  Have prior months had such disparity in box value?


----------



## blm00 (Feb 24, 2015)

domfront said:


> February was my first box with Glossybox.  Have prior months had such disparity in box value?


No, not at all, which is why people are so surprised and upset.  Usually, people either got the same five items (with perhaps varying colors or scents) or the same four items plus a fifth item that varied (the fifth item usually being one of two things of roughly equal value -- like in January, there were two different makeup brushes sent out, one by Tarte, one by Teeez).  I hope this isn't how they'll be handling boxes in the future.  I got lucky in that I got the highest possible box value this month (Scalisi exfoliator, Royal Apothic lip stuff, Julep Heartleigh, Unwash, and Rituals body wash, worth about $75), but I'm mad for the people who had the Teadora bar soap or the products from the November box thrown in because I don't think it's fair.  They're going to lose a lot of subscribers if they keep this up.  I've referred a bunch of people to Glossybox and I would have been embarrassed and apologetic if they got one of the cheap boxes.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Yes, that is my point exactly (and which I am still requesting they clarify). Also, don't say the disparity between boxes is because of profile when it clearly is not. And don't 'advertise' one box via all the bloggers and then send something of lesser value. I noticed quite a few people (on various sites) stating they bought this box mainly because of the mascara. (Thankfully, that was not my reason.) All the bloggers got mascara so there was no reason to think it was not 'standard'. I would have been even more peeved if that was the case.


I was just so excited to get the items that I had seen on insta and in the blogs and then when I got a bar of soap that is cheap and that I won't even use I was so disappointed which is a feeling that glossybox has never left me with until now. I hope this doesn't confine with them as they have consistently been one of my favorite subs. I complained via email and just received a very generic "we're sorry" response and then they went on to explain how they sent out different boxes.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

littlemissnurse said:


> I was just so excited to get the items that I had seen on insta and in the blogs and then when I got a bar of soap that is cheap and that I won't even use I was so disappointed which is a feeling that glossybox has never left me with until now. I hope this doesn't confine with them as they have consistently been one of my favorite subs. I complained via email and just received a very generic "we're sorry" response and then they went on to explain how they sent out different boxes.


May I urge you to respond back and push a little regarding the disparity in value as well as the disappointment when all the bloggers get the great box with great value and then we receive $20 less.  So far I have had three emails from them and they continue to fail to address that point.


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 24, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> May I urge you to respond back and push a little regarding the disparity in value as well as the disappointment when all the bloggers get the great box with great value and then we receive $20 less.  So far I have had three emails from them and they continue to fail to address that point.


I also sent an email and spelled out that my complaint was that the box was advertised as 60.00 value and that was not what I received. They replied very quickly with the same generic response that people receive different versions and that the Teadora soap is a great product. Not my point. They never addressed why they promised 60.00 and didn't deliver it.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> I also sent an email and spelled out that my complaint was that the box was advertised as 60.00 value and that was not what I received. They replied very quickly with the same generic response that people receive different versions and that the Teadora soap is a great product. Not my point. They never addressed why they promised 60.00 and didn't deliver it.


Perhaps post your question on Facebook and Twitter?  I think the more they are pressed about the issue of value, the more chance they will be forced to address it and be fair in the future.  I do not need a perfect set of products but I do need fairness and the promised value.  By the way, did your response come from Don?


----------



## linda37027 (Feb 24, 2015)

When I asked again why the website said that the value was over 60.00 this is the reply I got.

The website is advertising one version of February boxes. We have a long list of February products available and a variation of five are included in each box, which can cause prices to be different from box to box. We hope this clarifies!

I give up talking to customer service, it only makes me more upset and its not that big of a deal. I will see if this trend continues and decide if I want to keep my subscription.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> When I asked again why the website said that the value was over 60.00 this is the reply I got.
> 
> The website is advertising one version of February boxes. We have a long list of February products available and a variation of five are included in each box, which can cause prices to be different from box to box. We hope this clarifies!
> 
> I give up talking to customer service, it only makes me more upset and its not that big of a deal. I will see if this trend continues and decide if I want to keep my subscription.


That reply sounds like the one I got from the guy.  It does not answer the question you asked nor address the fact that that is false advertising.  Don't give up!  I've decide to post on Facebook in the hopes that a more public forum will force an actual answer.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

I wonder if they're changing the way they do boxes and January was the first hint of that.

I don't mind variations as long as it's specifically stated in the description.  I don't mind value differences either if I receive things I will use.  Value is relative, though, and specific to each individual.  For instance, I wouldn't have minded if I had received the Teadora soap instead of the mascara even though there is a value difference because I like Teadora and love soap but I have piles of mascara.

However,  if Glossybox is planning to issue boxes with a disparity in pricing then they need to say that in their advertising.  Hopefully, the pushback this month teaches them that clarity is a good thing.  Don't say "worth $60!" if only one box variation is.  Just say "worth up to $60!" or something.

I honestly hope they don't continue to do variations because box envy is a real thing. Haha!  And I don't want to suffer from it!  I'm already getting OuiPlease and am having box envy before I've even received my box just because I know there are going to be variations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I wonder if they're changing the way they do boxes and January was the first hint of that.
> 
> I don't mind variations as long as it's specifically stated in the description.  I don't mind value differences either if I receive things I will use.  Value is relative, though, and specific to each individual.  For instance, I wouldn't have minded if I had received the Teadora soap instead of the mascara even though there is a value difference because I like Teadora and love soap but I have piles of mascara.
> 
> ...


Do you think there's been enough pushback to make them reconsider?  I'm not sure I've seen enough of it.  And their 'not really a response' responses via email is beyond frustrating.  How can you ask a specific question in three emails and receive three responses, none of which address the question?  What kind of customer service is that?


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 24, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Do you think there's been enough pushback to make them reconsider?  I'm not sure I've seen enough of it.  And their 'not really a response' responses via email is beyond frustrating.  How can you ask a specific question in three emails and receive three responses, none of which address the question?  What kind of customer service is that?


As for changing the way they do boxes:  why change a good, well-received, well-reviewed working model?  Seems foolhardy to me.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 24, 2015)

I posted on Facebook as well. The more I think about this the more it annoys me that they did this lol


----------



## candes (Feb 24, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> As for changing the way they do boxes:  why change a good, well-received, well-reviewed working model?  Seems foolhardy to me.


Yeah but then they get to reuse their leftovers that other subs sell in warehouse sales.  They also get to advertise better stuff to lure people in, but then give them cheap crap.


----------



## aweheck (Feb 25, 2015)

Check MSA for coupon


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, it's been a total glossyfail for me. I got my February box yesterday. Here is what was in it:

-Rituals shower gel

-Unwash bio-cleansing conditioner

-Juice Beauty age defy moisturizer

-Kryolan blush in Glossy rosewood

-Bodyography nail polish in #glossybox (which is a blue-toned pearlescent fuchsia)

So, ok to the shower gel and conditioner. The blush...meh. The nail polish is double meh. It's a color I wouldn't wear since seventh grade, and when I tried it on one nail, the formula was streaky and runny. 

But that Juice beauty moisturizer....I've never cared for the brand's products. They sting on my skin (I'm not normally super-sensitive to products) and I don't like the scent at all. But worst, I received THE EXACT SAME PRODUCT in November's box. WTH?? 

Not only that, but it came in a regular ol' pink box, not the special-patterned LOVE box.

The value is below $60. That bothers me. The products (except for Unwash and shower gel) are nowhere NEAR the products we saw going out at the start of this month. I know the blush and moisturizer are leftovers from recent boxes. AND they already sent me that godforsaken moisturizer 3 months ago. (They sent it to me twice actually, because I initially screwed up and had two subs in November. My I understand that was my issue, not theirs. But my current sub was one of the active ones in Nov., so they should have it on record that I already received that moisturizer.)

I get that this is NOT an issue of apocalyptic proportion, but I'm disappointed. I get what they're saying about the box variations within a given month - that Glossybox is a "discovery" platform, but sending a repeat product within three months sure seems to undermine that "discovery" argument.   :soap:

::goes grumbling back to cave::


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 25, 2015)

While grumbling in my cave I decided to email their customer service. I didn't want to belabor the issue of value disparity (even though I think it is shady as hell), because I didn't want to get one of the "cookie cutter" responses about variations and beauty profiles that have been posted on this thread and social media. So I took a different tact:  

~

Hello,

I am hoping you can assist me with my February 2015 Glossybox. One of the items I received was Juice Beauty Age Defy Moisturizer – a product I received recently in my November 2014 Glossybox. I understand that there are variations of boxes each month – that the Glossybox subscription service is about “discovering” new products. However, repeats of the same sample within a three-month period seems contrary to the “discovery” aspect of the service.  I have been a Glossybox subscriber for five months now, for the purpose of trying new things. I am disappointed to receive a repeat product, and would like to know both a) if a replacement product is available; and b ) what can be done to avoid repeats in future boxes.

I also have a question regarding the box itself - the box I received was a regular pink box, not the special patterned box you advertised on your website for February.  I see on your site now that you are sold out of the February box, and new subscribers may purchase a “classic” box. I am wondering if I received a classic box instead of the February box, as the regular pink box itself and its considerably varying contents (including the repeat product mentioned above) would suggest.  I am curious about this disparity, since my subscription is monthly auto-renew – I have not cancelled or re-subscribed since October 2014, so I certainly couldn't have “missed out” on the February box.

Thank you in advance for addressing my questions. I look forward to your response.

Sincerely, xx 

~

we'll see what kind of response I get...


----------



## artemiss (Feb 25, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> While grumbling in my cave I decided to email their customer service. I didn't want to belabor the issue of value disparity (even though I think it is shady as hell), because I didn't want to get one of the "cookie cutter" responses about variations and beauty profiles that have been posted on this thread and social media. So I took a different tact:
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


That is a bum deal: I enrolled at the very end of January and got both the Love box and the 'premium' items. While I was thrilled, I certainly wouldn't be in your shoes, and that makes me happier that I choose to do a year of Boxycharm and only 3 mos of Glossybox.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is the reply I received.:

"We apologize that you received a repeat product! We will send out a different February product to you as a replacement as soon as we can! You should not receive any repeat products in future. We hope this helps."

Well, ok....maybe. But "as soon as we can" is pretty non-committal. And I "should not" have received the crappy repeats this month, either.

Sigh. I love how he TOTALLY IGNORED my second paragraph however- about getting a plain pink box and not the designated February box.

There was a prissy little automated message at the top of the CS response informing me that my "request has been deemed resolved."

Guess I got told.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Here is the reply I received.:
> 
> "We apologize that you received a repeat product! We will send out a different February product to you as a replacement as soon as we can! You should not receive any repeat products in future. We hope this helps."
> 
> ...


What I do is reply right back and say that I do not consider my problem deemed resolved (if I don't).  You can do that and press the issue of your box design.  Also worth considering is a question of why you, as a continued subscriber, got the classic box when new subscribers (and all the bloggers)  got the best box.  Please keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## aweheck (Feb 25, 2015)

For those that did not recieve the little lip pot.... It's cute and all, but the ingredients leave a Baaaad taste on your lips, bitter, blah.....worst affect from a lip product I've ever had.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

aweheck said:


> For those that did not recieve the little lip pot.... It's cute and all, but the ingredients leave a Baaaad taste on your lips, bitter, blah.....worst affect from a lip product I've ever had.


I thought the same thing. First it felt really moisturizing but not wild about the after taste


----------



## BrierReviewer (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh my, I did not know that about the taste, I already gifted it in a thank you package. It was way to cute not to share.


----------



## candes (Feb 26, 2015)

The booby prize box with the broken blush comes to $45.37. Far under the minimum advertised value of $60 And way further less than the box the bloggers and most others got. worth $72. We are looking at nearly half the value!

The Juice Beauty is a .5 oz sample size. It sells for $45 for 2 oz on their website. So the value of this was $11.25 The possibly broken and fingerprinted Kryolan blush was also a sample size and sells for $25 for three on their own website, and weighs 7.5g.. So this 2.5 g sample was worth $8.7. The full sized nail polish actually sells for $3.75 on the first site I checked,

So, the bloggers and everyone on their good list got 3 items worth $50 plus the Rituals and Hair stuff.

Those on their booby prize list got 3 items worth $23  plus the rituals and hair stuff.

The Booby prize list folks got 2 less full sized items and cheap polish. How can this possibly be fair?


----------



## kkat (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to use the "OPRAH" coupon for 20% off an annual subscription...but I noticed that right now if you subscribe you get a "Classic" Glossybox.  Anyone ever get one of those?

I think the coupon is good until March 3rd so maybe I should wait until the 1st...


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 26, 2015)

@@cpl100 an update on my correspondence with Glossybox CS:

He did provide me a usps tracking number for my mystery replacement item, but as of 7pm it could not be found on usps.com's tracking page.  I'll give that more time though, I know it can take awhile to update. As for the disparity in items and box designs, here's the non-answer-Answer I received: 

"We have multiple box versions depending on product colors/selections. For instance, one month you could be sent a version 1 and the other month you could sent a version 5. For February, we had seven different editions and because we had limited supply of LOVE design boxes, we have been advertising that once we run out of LOVE design boxes, we will be shipping February products packaged inside the regular pink box. Unfortunately, we did not guarantee that each customer will receive a specific box version of their choice as they are sent out randomly.

The box you received that contains Juice Beauty Moisturizer is not a Classic Box. It is actually one of the February box versions that we curated for new customers but it looks like it was sent to you who has already been a subscriber for few months. Since we know that you have already received this product before, we are sending out a replacement to make up for the repeat product."

hmmm....I don't recall ever seeing them advertise that they would revert to regular boxes for February after "running out" of LOVE boxes. And if what I received was meant for new subscribers, well, then that's a shit-tastic sales strategy - get all the new subscribers based on the awesome blog reviews and unboxings and then send whatever leftover products they had hanging around.... 

It's been real Glossy, but I think the time for us to part ways is appraoching...I guess I missed the March cancellation date, but unless the March box I get is a Ultra-Super-Holo-Amazing Box of Hope and Wonder, I'm done.  :wassatt:


----------



## aweheck (Feb 27, 2015)

So I have one month left of my years sub (March) and recently canceled so it doesn't renew. Ive been anticipating a code coming out, and whaaaa la! out it came. But I really have very little good feeling incentive to sub up again. I did get one of the "good boxes" this month but this whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth, I am angry for all of you that did not recieve the same or simularly valued boxes. I have sympathy for those newbie subscriber's that bought a box expecting the spoiler picture box, and recievied a regular plain box filled with leftovers. Mostly likely just do a monthly sub for April and contact CS to use up my dots.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 27, 2015)

My last month of my sub is March, too.  I'm so weirded out by the box versions, though.  There was really no indication that this would be a "thing".

They did say that there was a limited number of the LOVE specially printed boxes but in no way indicated that the products inside would be changing once they ran out of them.  Although I guess even those who got the special LOVE box got variations, too, so who knows.

I really hope they change the verbiage on their site to specify that boxes will have variations.  And they really need to do away with the "Classic" box.  It's a bad move.  Plus, who wants to resub after a few months knowing they'd receive a box of stuff they have have already gotten?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Here is the reply I received.:
> 
> "We apologize that you received a repeat product! We will send out a different February product to you as a replacement as soon as we can! You should not receive any repeat products in future. We hope this helps."
> 
> ...


I think you should call them Monday. You can find their number on website. You shouldn't have gotten that lackluster box (it wasn't even the LOVE box) with repeat products, especially when your subscription automatically rewnews. You gotta hold these capitalist companies accountable. They are making a killing off of us so don't feel bad.

If I were you, I would confirm what product they are supposedly already sending you and if its not one of the ones advertised in the LOVE box, I would demand to be sent a placement for the Juice Beauty as well as the other two products you listed. As a renewing customer that's what you expected to receive since its been that way since you've subscribed and based on how long you've been subscribed they should have ensured that there were enough LOVE boxes for all current monthly-automatically renewing customers or those subscribed before a certain date (which you clearly were).


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Does anyone know how the free Glossybox work? I have enough points for a free one but they charged my card for this month's box. Do I need to email or call them to make sure they don't charge my card for March and use my points instead?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 27, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Does anyone know how the free Glossybox work? I have enough points for a free one but they charged my card for this month's box. Do I need to email or call them to make sure they don't charge my card for March and use my points instead?


you need to redeem your points.  Click the button.  Then you won't be charged for your next box.


----------



## candes (Feb 28, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> My last month of my sub is March, too.  I'm so weirded out by the box versions, though.  There was really no indication that this would be a "thing".
> 
> They did say that there was a limited number of the LOVE specially printed boxes but in no way indicated that the products inside would be changing once they ran out of them.  Although I guess even those who got the special LOVE box got variations, too, so who knows.
> 
> I really hope they change the verbiage on their site to specify that boxes will have variations.  And they really need to do away with the "Classic" box.  It's a bad move.  Plus, who wants to resub after a few months knowing they'd receive a box of stuff they have have already gotten?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They didn't run out.  I had a resend since my first box got lost.  I got everything but the mascara and also got a $65 eye serum from a previous special box.  But it did come in the usual pink box.  My box that was sent 2 weeks earlier was supposed to have been the booby prize box.  (This is what was listed under my surveys.)


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 28, 2015)

candes said:


> They didn't run out.  I had a resend since my first box got lost.  I got everything but the mascara and also got a $65 eye serum from a previous special box.  But it did come in the usual pink box.  My box that was sent 2 weeks earlier was supposed to have been the booby prize box.  (This is what was listed under my surveys.)


Oh, I wasn't clear.  I meant when they ran out of the special Love box itself, not the contents.  Sounds like your box turned out pretty well even though it was sent later which is wonderful.

At least the good/orginal/advertised contents weren't limited to showing up in only the Love Box design so subscribers getting the regular pink box still had a chance to get the fun February products.  Now I wonder if anyone with the specially designed Love Box got some of the older products in them...  Not that it matters at this point but I am curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey, so it's a Saturday night, and I'm livin' it up by searching for subscription box spoilers! YOLO, amiright?!?

um, so anyway, not much about March 2015 Glossybox, but there is this one youtube video posted today. The reviewer is Canadian, and as far as I know the North American Glossyboxes are one outfit....

I don't know how reliable this is, and it kinda seems that Glossy has outsourced their packing to a team of ADHD afflicted lemurs.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 28, 2015)

Not a horrible box-not super exciting either. I'm not sure I could watch anymore of this girls videos though...


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Mar 1, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe I kinda thought that too. -_-

I find unboxing videos are mostly pretty tedious to watch. It's rare that one isn't underscored by some uncomfortable tension between self-consciousness and self-absorption. I think it really takes an exceptionally charismatic personality to make them more than 7 uninspired minutes of "oh look, a box of stuff that was sent to me. :pens box:: Oh, this is nice. Oh, this is nice. Oh, this is very nice. Oh, this is nice..."


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 1, 2015)

Did anyone else catch how she mentions that she doesn't even sub to glossybox and she was sent this box for free?? How do these randoms get free boxes to try before anyone else lol and if this is the box then I'm feeling pretty meh about it


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 1, 2015)

Sending boxes to bloggers (whether they're subscribed or not) isn't a new concept. I think we've seen this a lot recently. Popsugar does it as well. Probably to build hype for the box and to try to reach a new audience of subscribers who may not get the box.

Anyway, I like this box, I don't seem to get a ton of brow and concealer products in my boxes and I love lip balm/creamy blush combo products.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Mar 1, 2015)

There is a review for the same box only added with a so Susan concealor is up on the ramblings of a suburban mom blog.


----------



## aweheck (Mar 1, 2015)

I like the look of the March box.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2015)

I started the March discussion here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136045-glossybox-march-2015-spoilers/


----------

